# W15GTi auction



## SB3BabyHuey (Jan 27, 2009)

Not my ad, havent seen these for auction and not BIN for a long time. Maybe someone can score then for a good price or local

JBL W15 GT Subwoofer - eBay (item 290543825696 end time Mar-17-11 15:14:12 PDT)


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wow that is an awesome deal.


----------



## joeymac (May 18, 2008)

too bad they don't wanna ship


----------

